# puppy wet bed while sleeping



## joey1981 (Jul 17, 2015)

Just looking for some advice. My 16 wk old cockapoo was lying sleeping in his day bed, when he sprung up towards the door to be let out for a wee. I let him out immediately as he'd had a full bowl of water about an hour beforehand, after puppy training class. But when I looked back, there was a wet pee patch on his bed. He's never done this before and generally doesn't wee in the house when in our company. It's as if the wee woke him up. He wasn't squatting in the bed weeing and I didn't notice. He'd actually wet the bed. Anyone ever experienced this? I hope this doesn't become a habit! Worried momma!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

At that age they sometimes have a weak sphincter and cannot help leaking. if he had just drunk a lot and then was sound asleep he obviously leaked but luckily woke up and stopped himself. I would not worry at all, just be grateful that so young a pup could stop the flow!
One of mine leaked on my lap a couple of times, drenched me one time, when she was about that age.


----------



## joey1981 (Jul 17, 2015)

Aw thanks for the reassurance . I just thought it was unusal and that he shouldn't pee his own bed. He did have a massive drink and I was well impressed that he headed for the door. We are making slow but steady progress with the toilet training. X


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Not sure the case in your case, but my pup wet the bed at a reasonably old age. A good few months after fully reliable and her behaviour as it happened appeared to me to be like she dreamt she was submitting to another dog and did a submissive wee.
But that is only my interpretation.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

joey1981 said:


> Just looking for some advice. My 16 wk old cockapoo was lying sleeping in his day bed, when he sprung up towards the door to be let out for a wee. I let him out immediately as he'd had a full bowl of water about an hour beforehand, after puppy training class. But when I looked back, there was a wet pee patch on his bed. He's never done this before and generally doesn't wee in the house when in our company. It's as if the wee woke him up. He wasn't squatting in the bed weeing and I didn't notice. He'd actually wet the bed. Anyone ever experienced this? I hope this doesn't become a habit! Worried momma!


if its the first time its happened and he had a lot to drink before he went asleep it sounds like he was literally just got caught short. It sounds like the need to go woke him but he didn't wake quick enough and get out in time. It could be that he was in such an extra deep sleep, if it was after training too it could be more likely. Training usually wears them out a lot more physically and mentally, plus all the excitement on top. Just keep an eye on him, but I wouldn't panic at the moment.


----------



## joey1981 (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes thanks, that's what I'm hoping and that it was just a one off. We haven't crate trained him, so his toileting is not reliable yet, although pretty good for a non crate trained pup. I guess you just panic when some new issue comes into the mix! There is always a new daily challenge with a pup!!


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Angus peed in his sleep a couple of times as a pup. Both times when really tired but having had a big drink before dropping off. He last did it at 5 months and is now 5. Sometimes they are just so sleepy that they don't realise they need to pee until they are doing it but it doesn't necessarily mean there's anything sinister going on


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Our puppy wet her bed quite a few times when she had a urine infection. She didn't waken up at all though so I wouldn't worry too much unless it keeps happening.


----------



## joey1981 (Jul 17, 2015)

So it turns out it wasn't a one off and wasn't sleep related. He did it again last night during a fetch session. He went and fetched his toy, jumped with it onto his bed, played with it for about 10 secs, jumped off the bed and there was a wet patch underneath him! He didn't seem to notice that he'd done it at all and I was watching him the whole time and I didn't notice it happening. I'm not sure about it being a UTI as surely that would be happening more frequently? Not sure what's happening. He'd been toileted about 30-45 mins prior?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

joey1981 said:


> So it turns out it wasn't a one off and wasn't sleep related. He did it again last night during a fetch session. He went and fetched his toy, jumped with it onto his bed, played with it for about 10 secs, jumped off the bed and there was a wet patch underneath him! He didn't seem to notice that he'd done it at all and I was watching him the whole time and I didn't notice it happening. I'm not sure about it being a UTI as surely that would be happening more frequently? Not sure what's happening. He'd been toileted about 30-45 mins prior?


Its harder with a puppy especially a younger one who hasn't been fully trained for awhile, because of the small bladders they do have limited capacity to hold much for long periods that usually improves with growing, age and toilet training. They also don't always get much warning of the need to go that far in advance at first either, or don't always recognise the need to go immediately. Often too when they are otherwise occupied with things like playing that's when they often get caught short too on top. So all this makes it harder to pin point if its just a puppy thing or there could be more going on if that makes sense. Puppies too often urinate from sheer over excitement or the other time they can do it is when they are not sure about something or a situation called submissive urination. My neighbour has one who as a pup, would pee with excitement and not realise he did it a few times all over my feet.

On one hand therefore especially as it is just a couple of isolated circumstances and random it could be just a puppy thing, on the other you can get incontinence issues that can be caused by various things too, and you will see things like leaking, or not being able to control when where or how they pee. As its happened only twice and at random and inbetween he has been OK or as far as I understand? then it could be purely that he has had an accident due to explainable things. The only thing I can suggest is to watch him over the coming few days, and if it seems to be getting more frequent, then get the vet to check him out, taking a fresh urine sample before you go if possible for them to test.


----------



## joey1981 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I agree with everything you've said and the incidents are explainable. I'm going to see how this week goes and if it continues, he needs the vet. It's definitely not a submissive wee or a glee wee - but something is going on with him. I've just posted about us having a regression with SA over the last couple of days too and he's currently on antibiotics for some loose, bloody poops last week.

He's fine in between these random incidents, in as far as he's either squatting indoors when he shouldn't or he's asking to go outside for a pee. All normal puppy behaviour. I just couldn't believe when he stood up yesterday and there was a warm wet patch.

Thanks for the support and for taking the time to respond to me.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

joey1981 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I agree with everything you've said and the incidents are explainable. I'm going to see how this week goes and if it continues, he needs the vet. It's definitely not a submissive wee or a glee wee - but something is going on with him. I've just posted about us having a regression with SA over the last couple of days too and he's currently on antibiotics for some loose, bloody poops last week.
> 
> He's fine in between these random incidents, in as far as he's either squatting indoors when he shouldn't or he's asking to go outside for a pee. All normal puppy behaviour. I just couldn't believe when he stood up yesterday and there was a warm wet patch.
> 
> Thanks for the support and for taking the time to respond to me.


What antibiotics is he on? When mine have had urinary tract infections, synulox or nisamox and there is another similar broad spectrum one too I cant remember seem to usually do the trick with UTIs, unless it was some obscure infection that needed something special AB wise, so in theory at least if he is on something like this then it may cover UTIs or the more common/usual ones anyway. Hopefully is just normal puppy accidents and getting caught short.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Our puppy has had three UTI's now and they all started with just a few occasional symptoms like wetting in her sleep or not realising she was peeing while playing quietly with a toy. On one occasion she peed on my knee while playing with a chew toy. She was just as surprised as I was 
It might be worth ringing your vet for advice on the antibiotics he has already been taking as they may already cover UTI's


----------



## joey1981 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks - I rang the vet today and I'm going to leave up a urine sample - we also checked Eddie's night bed and it was soaking underneath with pee. I washed it and this morning, it was damp again. There was also a pee on the floor - which is fine, but it shoes he's doing both. This is become regular and habitual.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Agree I would take a urine sample to the vet


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm sure it won't be anything too serious but always best to get it checked.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

joey1981 said:


> Thanks - I rang the vet today and I'm going to leave up a urine sample - we also checked Eddie's night bed and it was soaking underneath with pee. I washed it and this morning, it was damp again. There was also a pee on the floor - which is fine, but it shoes he's doing both. This is become regular and habitual.


Two isolated incidents in a young pup who has being toilet trained is one thing but if this is happening this much and with this frequency now I would get him checked.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

oooh a 16 week old cockerpoo, must see a piccie of the little guy. I've got one called Teddy, he's nearly two and we've had him since he was a pup


We found we had to get him out very quick to wee at that age, I often just carried him to the door and put him down outside


----------



## joey1981 (Jul 17, 2015)

There is no urine infection. Strange that I was actually hoping he had one cause at least that would explain it. The only possible explanation the vet could give is eddie was given an anti inflammatory injection on Friday for a gut infection and that may have caused increased drinking etx. I'm going to see how the rest of the week goes and take him back of nothing changes. 

If this is behavioural, I have literally no idea how to put a stop to it. We are already doing the basic toilet training g techniques during waking hours and when we're here and not at work. 

Pic of the wee devil is attached ;-)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

joey1981 said:


> There is no urine infection. Strange that I was actually hoping he had one cause at least that would explain it. The only possible explanation the vet could give is eddie was given an anti inflammatory injection on Friday for a gut infection and that may have caused increased drinking etx. I'm going to see how the rest of the week goes and take him back of nothing changes.
> 
> If this is behavioural, I have literally no idea how to put a stop to it. We are already doing the basic toilet training g techniques during waking hours and when we're here and not at work.
> 
> Pic of the wee devil is attached ;-)


If it was a steroid anti inflammatory which by the sounds of it might be, then that would possibly explain it. When mine even as adults had a steroid injection, they used to drink and pee more to the point of getting caught short and having accidents, one of them even peed on my bed once, without warning, luckily the thick winter duvet and the matress cover and with quick reactions getting them off it narrowly missed the matress. Mine used to have the after effects for up to a week or more even sometimes 10 days ish.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Forgot to say what an adorable pup he is gorgeous.


----------



## joey1981 (Jul 17, 2015)

That makes me feel better sled dog hotel- it least it's a real possibility. Eyes will be peeled over the next few days and we'll see how he goes. 

Yes he's super cute that's for sure. It's the only thing that's keeping us going!

Thanks for all your help and advice. Really really helped me x


----------

